# Ads poisoning – JS:Prontexi



## 95Viper (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a little heads up info that has surfaced.  This may of had something to do with the problems plaguing people surfing a while ago; as, I noticed a few threads stating they were having pop up problems and unknown attacks when opening web pages here and there.

avast! blog about what they have named JSrontexi

And the betanews story "A tale of two "red alerts:" Which Windows warnings should you heed?"


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

It's been going around, luckily I already had avast on all my rigs, so I've been fine.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 19, 2010)

I use a special host file, if you want my copy I made just ask it blocks alot of the ad and attack and botnet stuff.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I use a special host file, if you want my copy I made just ask it blocks alot of the ad and attack and botnet stuff.



Same here, i have around 28,000 blocked in the host file lol.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 19, 2010)

AS lets share I can do an excel merge to get rid of dups. I clean mine as sites go down as every svchost.exe it puts the hosts file using separate amounts of ram so you know but here is mine


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 20, 2010)

With out powers combined I made this  .... if anyone wants to use this it goes to c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\


I DO not recommend using this if your under a gig of ram due to svchost using a new copy of this file for each session. 

file was too big for plain txt so i zipped it


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> With out powers combined I made this  .... if anyone wants to use this it goes to c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\
> 
> 
> I DO not recommend using this if your under a gig of ram due to svchost using a new copy of this file for each session.
> ...



hopefully you did not ban any TPU ads right ?.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you know that servers that supply them I can edit the file or you can and I will remove that one.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 21, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> AS lets share I can do an excel merge to get rid of dups. I clean mine as sites go down as every svchost.exe it puts the hosts file using separate amounts of ram so you know but here is mine



Turn off your DNS cache service, and that shouldn't be a problem. Regardless of having any duplicates(which I imagine you don't), they just don't play nice together.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 21, 2010)

I just block all popups, use openDNS with some of their advanced settings, and have a smaller list of permanently blacklisted sites, do not allow most scripting and use avast to block sites that cause problems.


----------

